# Sage Oracle - Cloudy water



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

When using the water output to fill up a jug I realised the heated water from my Sage Oracle is really cloudy. The water going in is clear and goes through a water softener and I change the filter, descale and clean the machine monthly. The jug is clean also.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Are you sure it isn't just air. Let it sit quietly for a little while and see if it clears. As long as there is no sediment in the bottom of the cup it's fine.


----------



## SO8 (May 24, 2020)

Air was my first thought too.


----------



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Hadn't occurred to me it may be air (duh). I'll try again and let it sit first. Thanks!


----------

